# Consistency from all 5 racks in commercial convection oven?



## radicalveg (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm starting a small bakery. Initially I'll be baking cookies. My question is: if I purchase a 5-rack full-size electric convection oven, how likely is it that I can load the oven with 5 full-size pans of cookie dough and get consistent even results without having to shift the pans around during the baking? I'm worried that the cookies on the top pan will bake out differently than the ones on the bottom pan, or the pans in the middle will be different, etc.

I'm considering a mini rotating rack convection oven for this reason, but I don't know if that's an unnecessary expense.

Also, if anyone can steer me to the best oven for the aforementioned purpose, I would appreciate it.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

IMHO all I can say is that in my experiences with convection ovens (and at one place I had 12 of them all going at the same time) is that

the act of playing "musical" shelves with the pans is normal. The physical turning of the sheet pans and the uneven baking between the shelves is normal. There will be "hot spots" in the oven as well, even if it is calibrated perfectly.

What is being baked, how many are on each pan, all have a valid action upon the baking.

Perhaps someone else can give you a better idea.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Chefross is right

 You will find inconsistancy. In most cases,but  not even close to what you would find in normal oven.  Lets say your formula calls for 350 for 15 minutes. By putting 5 trays at a time in now you will have to increase by maybe as much as 10 minute because of the volume. All heat rises even if the air is disturbed so yes you will still have to watch and rotate.

         As far as a rotary oven they are expensive but are great.. In many cases the rotaries give more room height wise between shelves so you are not confined to cookies only.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Convections are a work horse, and you need a thoroughbred.

I've worked at many a place that had a dough sheeter, which ensured me a consistant thickness of dough, and teach rack bakes differently in a convection.

You can't fight the law,  and the law says:

-Heat always rises

-Squirrel-cage fans blow only in one direction.

That being said Rational oven fans blow in one direction for, I think 90 seconds, then reverse for another 90.

Best oven for baking cookies is a deck oven.  Separate top and bottom heat controls  Carousel ovens are pretty good for even heat too, but not as common as decks


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In my opinion the best oven I ever used for VOLUME anything was a Middleby Marshall Rotary oven, But then they go for about 25000. I find deck ovens good for pizza. Combis are great also but not for your purposes.


----------



## radicalveg (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, thanks to all who replied to my query. Your answers were pretty much what I feared. Thus, I'm probably going with a rotary rack oven and hope that I won't have to play musical pans with it.


----------

